# Deadlift critique



## brock8282 (Nov 24, 2020)

Deadlift is a movement I’m really trying to get better at. No excuse to only be deadlifting 475 for 6 reps at my size. If I can get some tips and form critique from some of the powerlifters on here, that would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 24, 2020)

Seems as if you’re squating the weight up more so than deadlifting/ hinging. Do you feel that way at all?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2020)

Well you what the issue is......... yeah i can’t help you lol 

Only 475 SMH


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 24, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Seems as if you’re squating the weight up more so than deadlifting/ hinging. Do you feel that way at all?



after reading your comment and re watching the video I can see what you mean. I wonder if it’s tightness related? My lower body is god awfully tight all over. Been trying to work on it but my consistency hasn’t been great.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

Try ditching the straps and not controlling the downward motion so much, you kill energy doing so.

Let it get to your knee and let it fall maintaining some control but not a lot then take the time to reset at the bottom, goes faster then you think it would.

By helping the bar down puts you in that squat look.

Look at your 1st rep, I can't find an issue with it at all but the 2nd rep you can see the difference, make all reps like the 1st.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2020)

big ole sob


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

2nd look at 1st rep all I see is your head looking too downward IMO.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 24, 2020)

Well one thing is clear. You're a strong dude as I see you basically pulling that with just strength and little mechanics. With some good adjustments you'll pull lots more


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 24, 2020)

Work on wedging yourself to get set and finish your pull by squeezing your ass as hard as you can (think pinch a penny).  

Strong though.  Keep crushing it.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Definitely work on wedging. "Pulling the slack out of the bar" should help. 

Set your feet. Grab the bar, and pull the slack basically with your arms and upper back. Keep the slack pulled as you sit into your posterior, and load your hamstrings. Initiate the pull shoulders first, and BACK to prevent rounding your upper back.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

Pulling the slack out of the bar means let the bar move by bending before the weight is off the floor.

I can't tell in this video if you are waiting for it or just pulling.

Be patient at the bottom, once the slack starts to go drive your feet through the floor.

Practice the feel of the slack without even lifting to get a feel and timing on it.

I don't see much wrong but a better and more patient set up will get you head in a better starting position.

The straps to  be honest might be the very issue here, at least until you dial in you set up better.

All this should have you pulling a bar towards you not straight up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 24, 2020)

Strong pulls. Work on your wedge like others said. You want to think of your bar path as pulling back. Once that bar gets around knee height, pull your hips through by squeezing your ass into the bar as hard as you can. Dimel deadlifts with bands will help you work that lockout and feeling.

And like SFG said - its a deadlift. There's no negative on a deadlift. Learn to "let the bar go" from the top while keeping your hands on it. Your doing a deadlift and then an RDL on the way back down lol.

Your def not squatting it. If anything your hips are to high at the start of the pull...but it's not bad enough and could very well just be your leverages.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Try ditching the straps and not controlling the downward motion so much, you kill energy doing so.
> 
> Let it get to your knee and let it fall maintaining some control but not a lot then take the time to reset at the bottom, goes faster then you think it would.
> 
> ...


I always thought bringing it down slow and controlled is better ? Looks like I’m wrong thanks sfg.. Brock looking sexy bro


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the input guys. Now I am going to be impatiently be waiting to hit deadlifts again next week.

Dieyoungstrong- I feel like my hips are a bit too high as well. That feels like a tightness issue though. I really need to get better on working on that.

I’ve made sure to go down with the bar slow because as a bodybuilder, the negative portion of a lift is very important for growth, but as my focus with these is more strength related, I’ll mess around with the “dropping technique”

I found this video on deadlift setup by Ben Pollack. I think it’s going to help a lot as I’ve just been getting down and pulling, no thought in set up. 

https://youtu.be/HzFDzWHPiWA


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

Tightness may not be the issue but being too loose.

To wedge you have to pull yourself down to the bar while gripping tight.

You should load a bar heavy and just practice getting set and feeling the slack, I'd do it every day!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 24, 2020)

Trying to do a "negative" on a deadlift with a lot of weight is a sure fire way to fuk your back up good imo.

Oly lifts and deadlifts do not have a negative....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Trying to do a "negative" on a deadlift with a lot of weight is a sure fire way to fuk your back up good imo.
> 
> Oly lifts and deadlifts do not have a negative....


I’ve been doing it wrong for a decade Atleast lol thanks


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

When I am set and just about ready to go I'm leaning back, this is why you see us fall backwards when we slip or lose a base.

I'm already driving my feet, leaning back before I even get the slack off because I'm wedged in.

My pull is never up but into me as I lean backwards.

Once the bar gets past my knees I thrust forward hard because I'm leaning so much I need that balance to stay up and get the bar to lockout, once you are doing this you are not longer pulling it up but keeping your arms locked letting you hips lock it out not upper body.

You are not far off trust me, just practice your set up and slack without lifting the weight.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’ve been doing it wrong for a decade Atleast lol thanks



Nothing taxes me more then heavy deadlifts.

Even with speed pulls I never control the weight downwards, it's easy but may take practice.

If you're in  a proper bar path it's fast and easy, it's more about getting loose but proper timing getting tight to pull the next rep.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 24, 2020)

I like Chris Duffin's explanation in performing a deadlift.  Easy, coachable, repeatable technique which doesn't make you overthink the movement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

Some solid great advice in this thread. This thread reminds me of how the old SI was


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 24, 2020)

Can't add anything more than already has been said - but one of the best cues I ever heard on deadlift was this, "push the world down with your feet". I don't know why but that one clicked for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 25, 2020)

If you are not driving the bar with the heels of you feet you are too forward.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Some solid great advice in this thread. This thread reminds me of how the old SI was



I was thinking it's about time we got back to this type of topic!


----------



## Beserker (Nov 25, 2020)

Great advice all around here.  Can’t add anything but just stress that deadlifts are explosive in nature... you’re controlling the negative too much as stated.  I bet you’re pulling 6 plates for reps by spring with these adjustments.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I was thinking it's about time we got back to this type of topic!


I am all on board with u . Call me what u want but when it comes to steroid solid advice I don’t play games and neither did SI. It was a true board of helpful brothers that knew how to teach the art of growing muscle .


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


>



Nobody explains the lifters wedge online better then Duffin IMO.

I watched Duffin lift once at my old gym...dude has the crazy eye for sure.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m a little uneasy telling a bigger, more experienced lifter anything about form, but one glaring thing about ur form popped out at me:

You are locking ur knees out way before ur locking ur hips out; that is the correct order for sumo (legs before hips.) 

But in a conventional stance, they should be locking out at the same time roughly.


----------

